# Tripod & Head - $500 or less



## fosterscape (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi,

It's been a year since I upgraded from my Rebel to a Canon 7D (thanks for all the input) and now that I have some lenses (thanks again) (Canon 10-22mm, Canon 15-85mm, Canon 70-300mm) I'm looking for some tripod advice.

Over the last couple of years I've had budget tripods, with my current one being Velbon Sherpa 200R ($124). But time for an upgrade, the legs are sticking badly and the feet are popping off, plus the head is not great). I do lot's of hiking and landscape shots, so light weight but sturdy enough to stand in a small flowing stream on it's own.

I recently took a photography online course and the photographer in the course recommended a Gitzo GT2542L, but I'm not in that price range.

For now I'd like something with a good tripod head and fairly decent legs for $500 or less. ($250 would be even better).

I was considering this current deal, but I can't find many reviews - Velbon GEO E635 ($450 on sale for $250)

or possibly this used PhotoClam PT224 with PhotoClam PC44 ($350)

Any recommendations on these or something better?

Thanks.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Mar 29, 2014)

I have one like that PhotoClam one; I didn't pay nearly that much for it but it is fine for a 50D, folds up nice, one leg unscrews for use as a monopod etc. Mine is Fotopro, about $250 at Henry's, probably cheaper online.

A Berlebach 332 wood tripod with the leveling base is an option on your budget, very stable in exchange for not as compact and a little heavier.

Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 29, 2014)

I'd wait until you can get a good set of legs, and a good head. You are just throwing away your money with the cheap ones. If you only use a tripod times a year, that's one thing, but if you use it frequently, then get one to last for 25 years.

You do not have to buy new to get a good one, but it will take work to find a used unit for a reasonable price.


You are not going to get anything decent for $250 unless you buy used.

$500 is marginal for good quality and new.

Even Chinese tripod legs cost well over $300 for good ones from Feisol or Induro. 

A good head will cost $500 or more.

Within a $500 budget, I'd get a set of Manfrotto legs for $200

http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-055XPROB-Black-Tripod-Legs/dp/B000TSHPCO/ref=sr_1_7?s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1396111492&sr=1-7&keywords=tripod

As for a head, I would go for a $300 Aratech, but Vangard has a decent one for a few dollars less which would let you buy some extra AS compatible plates. Go with AS plates, don't buy into Manfrotto heads and their plate system.

http://www.amazon.com/Acratech-Ultimate-Ballhead-Release-Supports/dp/B000F3NL5S/ref=sr_1_1?s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1396112238&sr=1-1&keywords=tripod+head

Bryan has some good input based on lots of actual comparison testing from a person that knows what he is doing.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Tripod-Ballhead-and-Accessory-Reviews.aspx


----------



## fatmanmedi (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm a big fan of 3LT tripods and therfore I recommend either of the following.

*Budget end*


3 Legged Thing X4a Jack Evolution 2 Aluminum Alloy Tripod with AirHed 1 Ball Head (Blue) it's at B&H for $274.95 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/924524-REG/3_legged_thing_3ltx4aevo2bl_x4_jack_4_sec.htmll it's a great tripod and fits nicely into your budget. 

*Top end of the budget*

At the top end I would go with 3 Legged Thing Eric 4 Section Evolution 2 Carbon Fiber Tripod System with AirHed 1 Ball Head (Black) http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/924517-REG/3_legged_thing_3ltx4evo2bk_x1_1_eric_4_sec.html at $489.00 it's close to the top of your budget. 

But either tripod would serve you well.

Fats


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 29, 2014)

+1 on the used tripods. There are some real bargains out there if you hunt about. Between a friend of mine and myself we picked up a mint Feisol 3342 and 2 older model Carbon 3 series Gitzos (one Systematic and one Mountaineer) for about $480 in your money. We were lucky but it does show what can be bought - and this is in Ripoff Britain!
As to heads, especially ball heads, they are cheap. My Triopo RS3 + an Arca compatible QR clamp cost less than $70 and weighs less than 350grams (with clamp) and it easily copes with any current production Canon lens. I don't really know what it will support without creep as my Gitzo tripods are too bendy! In the attached image - that is a Canon 600 F4 L IS on it.


----------



## PicaPica (Mar 29, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Even Chinese tripod legs cost well over $300 for good ones from Feisol or Induro.



feisol is not chinese, it´s taiwanese.
and i guess from their warranty the factory is in taiwan too:



> Within the three year warranty period, if there is any damage or failure due to a manufacturing defect or a parts defect, then the user will be responsible only for return shipping cost to the Feisol factory in Taiwan.



i bet not many americans would be happy when we in europe say wimberley comes from canada. because it´s close by. 




> A good head will cost $500 or more



im sure there are good ballheads for less then 500$
not everyone has a 800mm f5.6 and needs the latest and greatest ballhead. 

in fact even the good RRS ones cost less then 500$, not?


----------



## stuDoc (Mar 30, 2014)

Just spent a couple of weeks backpacking through Sedona, Arizona with the Induro AT-413 tripod and Vanguard SBH-300 ball-head combination. Definitely not a "lightweight" combination (combo is over 8 lbs), but checks off the box for "sturdy as hell" without question (no concerns at all doing time-lapse, night-photography, or long-exposure landscapes). 

If you are looking for a lighter option, take a look at the Induro AT-213/214/313, or perhaps even their carbon-fiber counterparts if your budget allows. Induro makes their own ballheads, but The Vanguard SBH-300 is excellent, and the SBH-250 would be well suited to the smaller induro legs.


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/655224-REG/Induro_472_313_Alloy_8M_AT313_Tripod.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/655223-REG/Induro_472_214_Alloy_8M_AT214_Tripod.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/745955-REG/Vanguard_SBH_300_SBH_300_Ballhead_W_2_Bubble.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/666436-REG/Vanguard_SBH_250_SBH_250_Ballhead.html


----------



## mine1 (Mar 30, 2014)

for 500 bucks I think the best you could do is the Benro C-268xT, It is 365 on ebay (for the 2682 but either the 81 or 80 are fine depending on whether or not you want the monopod) (from a well regarded seller (i bought my 1681 from him) that gets plenty of recommendations on many camera sites), then sell the head for 65 bucks and buy a Photoclam Pro 38ns. I am pretty sure that this is the best combination you can get for under 500 bucks new. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BENRO-C2682TB1-Tripod-Monopod-Trekking-Pole-3in1-Kit-FAST-SHIPMENT-/140905002711?pt=US_Tripods&hash=item20ce97b6d7

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=1019821&gclid=CNTE1ZG5ub0CFbQWMgodXS0AXA&Q=&is=REG&A=details
PHotoclam get very good reviews at 100+ bucks less than the markins equivalent.

And if you could go up to 600 bucks. you could have the feisol 3442 with that same ballhead (and wouldn't have the hassle of selling the benro ballhead), I spend months researching tripods and this one is suggested more than anything else I see at that price range (or even anything 200 bucks more than it), it is taller with thicker legs than just about anything in its weight range.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=848831&gclid=CL3K6Pe5ub0CFQsSMwodcxUA8Q&Q=&is=REG&A=details.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 30, 2014)

For $ 300, these are solid carbon fiber legs (Manfrotto 055CXPro3):

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=584476&gclid=CISJqsC-ub0CFRQV7Aod3DEApQ&Q=&is=REG&A=details

My only qualm was that they are slightly heavier than equivalent Gitzos (which are twice the price), but they are excellent tripods without a doubt.

You can get used heads at FredMiranda or KEH.com. I got my like-new Monoball Z1 for less than $ 300 at KEH. I'd recommend not skimping here and going for RRS, Arca Swiss, Markins, Acratech, FML or something with a good review.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 30, 2014)

I bought this head, and like it. Use it with a Slik carbon fiber tripod, which I like for its light weight. It's supported a rented 500L with no problem.

http://www.amazon.com/Giottos-MH1300-657-Professional-Calibrated-Release/dp/B000OOBQY6/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1396158879&sr=8-5&keywords=giottos+ball+head


----------



## hiZis (Mar 30, 2014)

Get Sirui. You'll get great quality carbon legs and head for less then $500.


----------



## major tom (Mar 30, 2014)

got a sirui t-1204x (carbon) with sirui k10x head, good combination, perfect for travelling (1,2 kg; lenght ca 43 cm). 325 Euro in germany. takes even longer lenses.


----------



## Northstar (Mar 30, 2014)

I have an induro tripod and ball head ....and I like them both very much. They seem very well made.

Here's a kit for $490...carbon.

http://m.indurogear.com/products/grand-turismo-alloy-8m-tripod-kits/

And for a little less money, the aluminum.

http://m.indurogear.com/products/grand-turismo-alloy-8m-tripod-kits/

Good luck.

http://m.indurogear.com/products/induro-cgt114.aspx


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 30, 2014)

Northstar said:


> I have an induro tripod and ball head ....and I like them both very much. They seem very well made.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> http://m.indurogear.com/products/induro-cgt114.aspx



I have an Induro monopod and I like it a lot, it's rated to support 50 pounds. I can't seem to find a lens that weighs 50 lbs for rent, though! 1000mm f/2...


----------



## Northstar (Mar 30, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > I have an induro tripod and ball head ....and I like them both very much. They seem very well made.
> ...



Lol ;D


----------



## SwampYankee (Mar 30, 2014)

If you are going to buy a tripod buy the last tripod you will ever need. Same for the head. DP review recently did reviews of 10 full size ball heads. most are out of your range but one budget model was found that is very, very good. http://www.dpreview.com/articles/8192473209/battle-of-the-titans-top-ball-heads-tested/7Start with this $200 head and spend 300 on legs. Carbon fiber has advantages but you will get much more bang for your buck with Aluminium. I liked Benro and Manfrotto. you should do very well at $300 dollars. 2 points to consider. 3 section or 4 section. 3 is quicker to setup and use, 4 will be smaller when carrying. The other thing to consider is leg locks. Some people like the twist ones, I like snap hinge ones. your taste may differ. I like the hinge because I can see when it's locked. That prevents surprises if the twist is not locked.


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 30, 2014)

i love my FLM58... 

it´s the best ballhead for my needs and better then the praised RRS BH-55... if someone ask me. but then i am from germany and so i don´t have to support RRS. 

it´s big and heavy but it´s the most stable ballhead i ever had the pleasure to use.

10 years warranty are not bad either.

ps: 

i also have 2 cheap sirui ballheads, kx-30 if im not wrong.
they have a blue numbered ring and it´s pretty useless.
after 2 weeks this ring was going lose and now rotates freely.
happend on both heads... i read about it too.
seems to be a common issue. 







also the fine positioning with the sirui is a pain in the a**.
maybe if you don´t know better ballheads you are satisfied.
i am not.

doing macro i constantly have to lock/unlock the ballhead because when locking the ballhead the camera/lens moves a bit. enough to kill the composition.

on one ballhead the plate was screwed so thight by the factory, that i destroyed the screw head when trying to unscrew it. im unable to remove it, i would have to drill the screw away. but it´s not worth it.







overall im not very impressed by siruis ballhead quality.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 2, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> i love my FLM58...
> 
> it´s the best ballhead for my needs and better then the praised RRS BH-55... if someone ask me. but then i am from germany and so i don´t have to support RRS.
> 
> ...



Surprised you had problems with the Sirui K30X - my K40X has given me no excuse to criticize it after 2 years. I agree the little Blue ring can move about but then I haven't found a use for it so I don't care.
I am not surprised that you had trouble trying to remove the QR clamp as the Chinese LOVE thread-lock, but I don't understand why you would want to remove it! However, with some force, it could have been removed quite easily. What you need is an Allen Key that fits! I, almost invariably, use metric Allen keys on Imperial bolts and vice versa with Metric bolts, why? Because they FIT better and don't cause this problem! I have done this on mine, just to check before I posted, and had no problem.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 2, 2014)

All of this depends on the budget and the intended use. Looking at the OP's gear, there is not too much weight involved. Yeah, I know that vibration and wind factors are better with a more substantial tripod. 

All in all, I am pretty happy with my Redged TSC-424 (Carbon fiber). The head that came with it was just so-so. I replaced the head with a Sirui K 40x and put Arca plates on my gear and I am "good to go." 

If I were doing a lot of Tripod work with heavy lenses, I might want something beefier.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 2, 2014)

PicaPica said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Even Chinese tripod legs cost well over $300 for good ones from Feisol or Induro.
> ...


 
The Republic of China is located on the Island of Taiwan.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republic_of_China


----------



## Lightmaster (Apr 2, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> I am not surprised that you had trouble trying to remove the QR clamp as the Chinese LOVE thread-lock, but I don't understand why you would want to remove it! However, with some force, it could have been removed quite easily. What you need is an Allen Key that fits! I, almost invariably, use metric Allen keys on Imperial bolts and vice versa with Metric bolts, why? Because they FIT better and don't cause this problem! I have done this on mine, just to check before I posted, and had no problem.



well i used the key that came with the head. 

believe me im a big guy.. more strength would not have help.
why do you think the screw is broken.. because i used more and more force. ;D

all i can say is... i have never had this issue with other heads.
and i had quiet a few.


----------



## Lightmaster (Apr 2, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> PicaPica said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



well i know you would come up with that instead of admiting you are wrong. ;D

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Political_status_of_Taiwan



> The ROC, however, with its own constitution, independently elected president and armed forces, continues to view itself as a sovereign state.
> 
> The present territory of the state has never been controlled by the PRC.
> 
> The PRC supports a version of the One-China policy, which states that Taiwan and mainland China are both part of China, and that the PRC is the only legitimate government of China. It uses this policy to prevent the international recognition of the ROC as an independent sovereign state. For its part, the People's Republic of China appears to find the retention of the name "Republic of China" more acceptable than an official declaration of an independent Taiwan. With the rise of the Taiwanese independence movement, the name "Taiwan" has been employed increasingly often on the island



so imo it´s more accurate to call it a taiwan product then a chinese product.
taiwan has a higher quality management in my experience.

it´s a bit like west germany and former east germany.
in the 80s you did not want to buy a computer made in "germany" and get robotron crap. 

it´s not fair to speak about asian products either, as some do.
i prefer japan made over china made all day.


----------



## Dantana (Apr 2, 2014)

I picked up a 3 Legged Thing Adrian version 1 with ball head last year on sale at Adorama for $175. So far, so good for my 6D. I did get the Kirk plate made for my camera, which is nice and snug. 

For a metal tripod (Magnesium Alloy) it's fairly light, folds up pretty nicely, has a removable center column, leg that converts to monopod, and has been quite stable. It served me well on a fall trip to Yosemite last year.


----------



## bobby samat (Apr 2, 2014)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/655225-REG/Induro_472_413_Alloy_8M_AT413_Tripod.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/124665-REG/Manfrotto_410_410_Junior_Geared_Head.html

this is what i use. that tripod is great for tall people.


----------



## digitalride (Apr 2, 2014)

I just spent way too much time deciding on a tripod and a ball head. I was trying to stay under $300 but ended up closer to $400.

After reading the dpreview review I looked seriously at the Sirui K-40x and the Benro B3 because it is only $140 new on ebay. I saw comments about the Sirui not having screws to prevent the head from unscrewing from the tripod, which is a problem I have with my current tripod. I was all set to go with the Benro B3 but after looking at used prices on Markins I decided they were worth it for their reputation. Its tough to find anyone saying anything bad about Markins (other than a weak pano lock) I was able to get a used Markins Q10 for just over $200 and the slightly older but almost identical M10 can be found in that price range as well. I got some quick release plates on ebay for < $10 each.

As for the legs, I don't hike with a tripod much so I liked the weight and price of aluminum. I wanted something tall for comfort and to avoid extending the center column in unstable conditions. B+H had the manfrotto 055xprob for $150 up until last Friday (now $200). If you don't need the tiltable center column the 055xb is only $135.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 2, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > I am not surprised that you had trouble trying to remove the QR clamp as the Chinese LOVE thread-lock, but I don't understand why you would want to remove it! However, with some force, it could have been removed quite easily. What you need is an Allen Key that fits! I, almost invariably, use metric Allen keys on Imperial bolts and vice versa with Metric bolts, why? Because they FIT better and don't cause this problem! I have done this on mine, just to check before I posted, and had no problem.
> ...



Ahh - I see your problem! The key that came with mine is a poor fit as well.
The threads on mine were about a third covered with some form of thread lock, which is far too much. If yours has even more then it probably is pretty immovable!


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 3, 2014)

SwampYankee said:


> If you are going to buy a tripod buy the last tripod you will ever need. Same for the head. DP review recently did reviews of 10 full size ball heads. most are out of your range but one budget model was found that is very, very good. http://www.dpreview.com/articles/8192473209/battle-of-the-titans-top-ball-heads-tested/7Start with this $200 head and spend 300 on legs. Carbon fiber has advantages but you will get much more bang for your buck with Aluminium. I liked Benro and Manfrotto. you should do very well at $300 dollars. 2 points to consider. 3 section or 4 section. 3 is quicker to setup and use, 4 will be smaller when carrying. The other thing to consider is leg locks. Some people like the twist ones, I like snap hinge ones. your taste may differ. I like the hinge because I can see when it's locked. That prevents surprises if the twist is not locked.



Interesting. They didn't give a reason for not including the Giottos in their test. Did they intentionally exclude Chinese brands?


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 6, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> SwampYankee said:
> 
> 
> > If you are going to buy a tripod buy the last tripod you will ever need. Same for the head. DP review recently did reviews of 10 full size ball heads. most are out of your range but one budget model was found that is very, very good. http://www.dpreview.com/articles/8192473209/battle-of-the-titans-top-ball-heads-tested/7Start with this $200 head and spend 300 on legs. Carbon fiber has advantages but you will get much more bang for your buck with Aluminium. I liked Benro and Manfrotto. you should do very well at $300 dollars. 2 points to consider. 3 section or 4 section. 3 is quicker to setup and use, 4 will be smaller when carrying. The other thing to consider is leg locks. Some people like the twist ones, I like snap hinge ones. your taste may differ. I like the hinge because I can see when it's locked. That prevents surprises if the twist is not locked.
> ...



Don't know where Sirui heads come from - China?? If they had included Chinese they might have included the silly little Triopo RS3 - no they couldn't do that as it would have put too many of the others to shame (including the Sirui K40X - I have both).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 6, 2014)

I bought two Benro ball Heads and two sets of Carbon fiber legs about 7 years ago. The heads were junk, and just lay on my shelf, they won't hold a 70-200mm lens firmly without using pliers to tighten them down.

The legs still work fine, but a couple of years back, the rubber grips on one started disintegrating. I contacted the Benro distributor about getting some spare parts, and at first they said they had never distributed the tripods and that B&H had sold me gray market. I showed him the photo of the box with the name of his company on it, and he changed his story, claiming he had only worked there 3 years, and that's what he was told. Then, he went on to say that Benro was never willing or able to provide spare parts for the tripods, and that they had tried over and over to get them.

The missing grip issue can be fixed with some tape, but if a critical part fails, then the tripod is just scrap or spare parts. Even several years ago, it cost $400.

Its my understanding that Induro comes out of the same manufacturer, they are distributed by the same US company.

I'd much rather buy from a company that can supply spare parts for expensive equipment. To me, this means Gitzo, RRS, Manfrotto, etc. I can buy spare parts for years old equipment from them. 

Its a factor to consider, some companies just do not provide support once a product is out the door! I contacted the Fairbanks scale company a couple of days ago about getting the service manual for a very old scale. They support every scale that they have ever made, going back to the 1800's.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 6, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I bought two Benro ball Heads and two sets of Carbon fiber legs about 7 years ago. The heads were junk, and just lay on my shelf, they won't hold a 70-200mm lens firmly without using pliers to tighten them down.
> 
> The legs still work fine, but a couple of years back, the rubber grips on one started disintegrating. I contacted the Benro distributor about getting some spare parts, and at first they said they had never distributed the tripods and that B&H had sold me gray market. I showed him the photo of the box with the name of his company on it, and he changed his story, claiming he had only worked there 3 years, and that's what he was told. Then, he went on to say that Benro was never willing or able to provide spare parts for the tripods, and that they had tried over and over to get them.
> 
> ...



Interesting about the scale...you make a good point.


----------

